# I Wanna Grow My Own Hops



## masculator002 (17/3/08)

does anyone have any hops in victoria I can steal some rhizomes from. Would like columbus, northern brewer, nelson sauvin, simcoe, willamette, green bullet, amarillo, chinook and basically any more I can get my hands on. (any of the above would be nice.)


----------



## Plastic Man (17/3/08)

I think Amarillo is a proprietory hop from one grower in Washington DC and he guards it with his life - as you would if you had that sort of monopoly !!!


----------



## masculator002 (17/3/08)

Plastic Man said:


> I think Amarillo is a proprietory hop from one grower in Washington DC and he guards it with his life - as you would if you had that sort of monopoly !!!



bloody tight wad I would share it...lol


----------



## b_thomas (17/3/08)

Actually the smartest thing would be to licence to other growers. Though would that bring up an ethical debate on ownership of genetic material?

Anyways I'm also interested in growing my own. I'm actually thinking of trying to grow a hops vine in a half wine barrel. Has anyone had any success with potted hops? I'm also up in Western Sydney if anyone would be kind enough to share a rhizome or two (will pay for shipping of course).


----------



## mfdes (18/3/08)

No hops are grown in Washington DC. Perhaps you mean Washington state?
Anyways, you'll have no luck with Amarillo and Nelson Sauvin, both of which have plants breeders rights attached to them. You'd have to go into contract with the owner and pay them royalties. Buckleys.
The others are present in Australia already. Try Grumpy's in a month or two.

MFS


----------



## masculator002 (31/3/08)

b_thomas said:


> Actually the smartest thing would be to licence to other growers. Though would that bring up an ethical debate on ownership of genetic material?
> 
> Anyways I'm also interested in growing my own. I'm actually thinking of trying to grow a hops vine in a half wine barrel. Has anyone had any success with potted hops? I'm also up in Western Sydney if anyone would be kind enough to share a rhizome or two (will pay for shipping of course).



I am acctually planning on growing them hydroponically under lights thus being able to produce year round in a specifically controlled microclimate on a some what larger scale than would be achieved growing in a wine barrel. However a wine barrel would make an excellent sized pot however if you are going to grow multiple varieties then it would mean multiple barrels so you know what is what.


----------



## Dicko ACT (31/3/08)

masculator002 said:


> I am acctually planning on growing them hydroponically under lights thus being able to produce year round in a specifically controlled microclimate on a some what larger scale than would be achieved growing in a wine barrel. However a wine barrel would make an excellent sized pot however if you are going to grow multiple varieties then it would mean multiple barrels so you know what is what.



I swear officer... I planted HOP seeds!


----------



## mfdes (1/4/08)

Hydroponically? 
Would be interested to see how you go.
Keep in mind that hops have a temperature and daylength controlled annual life cycle, i.e. unlike tomatoes or other veggie crops, they have strict environmental cues regulating their growth.

MFS


----------



## masculator002 (3/4/08)

mfdes said:


> Hydroponically?
> Would be interested to see how you go.
> Keep in mind that hops have a temperature and daylength controlled annual life cycle, i.e. unlike tomatoes or other veggie crops, they have strict environmental cues regulating their growth.
> 
> MFS



tomatoes and other vegie crops also have these regulators however they can be overcome using lighting etc. and as far as they go I have quite a large amount of experience in this field. In fact I have in previous years spent approx 10 years developing the systems to be able to control and grow this way and have developed through trial and error and research the ultimate system for growing such plants. I just need either rhizomes or clones of the hops which I plan on growing.


----------



## masculator002 (3/4/08)

Dicko ACT said:


> I swear officer... I planted HOP seeds!



The seeds come later when I start breeding my own strains.


----------

